# Ecu para moto Yamaha Fazer Ys250



## juankgp (Mar 20, 2011)

Hola amigos, este es mi primer post espero haber escogido bien la seccion.
Bueno la idea es a ver si me pueden guiar en como hacer mi propio control para la inyeccion electronica de mi moto.
Hay  que aclara esta moto ya es de inyeccion y tiene su ecu pero me gstaria diseñar una, estoy en el penultimo semestre de mi carrera (ingenieria electronica y control) y me gustaria hacerlo como mi tesis.
Se programacion de microcontroladores y pienso usarlo para el control y tengo algo de experiencia con sensores los cuales con un poco de trabajo lograria acondicionarlos, pero mi problema principal es como, en que secuencia y como usar los datos de los sensores para el calculo de tiempo de aactivacion del inyector.
Bueno espero me puedan ayudar muchas gracias


----------



## curioso207 (Mar 29, 2011)

bueno aqui tendrias que saber el tiempo de inyeccion de cada inyector te aconsejaria que le colgaras un osciloscopio y veas como se comporta el circuito modulador de ancho de pulso y que cheques que señales le llegan a dicho control en el caso de los carros se monitorea con el map pero en una moto no se que sensor uses

Saludos


----------



## juankgp (Mar 30, 2011)

Muchas gracias por contestar.
De hecho en la moto tambien se usa el snsor map, y el de temperatura del motor, temperatura de aire del multiple, he estado leyendo un poco sobre el tema de inyeccion y me he encontardo con que hay unos mapas de inyeccion los he buscado pero nada.
Bueno voy a usar un osciloscopio para revisar lo del pwm del inyector.
Muchas gracias, si alguien sabe algo de los mapas de inyeccion muchas gracias.

Saludos,


----------



## Coss (Mar 30, 2011)

No se si ya los conoces, pero te recomiendo que leas acerca de Megasquirt y FreeEMS, 2 proyectos open source de inyección electrónica, estan muy bien detallados los calculos que utilizan y el funcionamiento en general.


----------



## juankgp (Mar 30, 2011)

muchas gracias, el de megasquirt ya lo he revisado y ahora voy a revisar freeEMS


----------



## arferpas (May 19, 2011)

Hola Juankgp.
Que sorpresa la mia.
Soy Ingeniero tecnico industrial especialidad mecanica.
Un gran aficionado a las motocicletas.
Tanto que me dedico a la competicion.
Soy un especialista en la puesta a punto de motocicletas tanto en geometrias como en suspensiones y motores.
Para saber un poco mas sobre mi 

*Mejor leo las políticas del foro . Com*

. Esta es mi web.
Dispongo de banco de potencia y adquisicion de datos.
Trabajo casi a diario con los mapas de inyeccion y muy especialmente con motores de 4t de offroad (cross y supermotard)
Despues de gastar dinero en varios kits de inyeccion y parecerme una castaña (no tienen un buen sistema de regulacion y muchos vienen limitados para no romper) decidi que seria interesante crear una ecu con mapas ajustables.
Pero claro, soy mecanico no electronico...
Estoy familiarizado con sensores y con la programacion de automatas, variadores de velocidad,..., pero todo en un modo industrial.
Si te interesa podemos compartir el proyecto.
Parece ser que sabes de electronica y yo de motores.
Este producto podriamos introducirlo en el mercado. Tengo los contactos y los pilotos para probarlos.
Es fin, si estas interesado en compartir me lo comentas.
Un saludo


----------



## pandacba (May 19, 2011)

Bienvenido al foro, Deberias quitar ese link ya que es Spam......... lee las reglas del foro


----------



## juankgp (May 19, 2011)

Hola arferpas me parece chevere tu idea, y se podria conseguir hacer una ecu tottalmente programable, incluso para romper dependiendo de las exigencias del usuario.
Te cuento, tengo acondicionado algunos sensores de mi moto solo me faltan el de rpm´s del motor y posicion del cigueñal que no debe resultar dificil.
Seria de mucha ayuda si podria ayudarme con lo de los mapas y el calculo de tiempo de inyeccion. Y asi seguir desarrollando el proyecto.


----------



## arferpas (May 20, 2011)

Por lo de los tiempos de inyeccion, no debes preocuparte. Se calculan de forma empirica, prueba error.
En mis equipos dispongo de sonda lambda de banda ancha por lo que regular esos tiempos no nos costara nada mas que una mañana. Ya lo he hecho antes. He acoplado centralitas de una motocicleta a otra diferente teniendo que hacer los mapas desde cero.

¿Que necesitas de las rpm y de la posicion del cigüeñal?


----------



## juankgp (May 20, 2011)

De las rpm y posicion del cigueñal solo me falat tomar la señal de los sensores respectivos. eso de las pruebas en tus equipos suena genial pero hay un gran problema que tu estas en Alicante y yo en Quito-Ecuador, entonces es como dificil esas pruebas, si tu sabes alguna forma de calcular los mapas con algun equipo no muy costoso para ver si lo puedo conseguir por aca te agradeceria


----------



## arferpas (May 20, 2011)

Los tiempos de inyección te los busco para algún motor en concreto.

Pero ya te digo que no hay formula matemática que te lo calcule.
Se podría estimar matemáticamente pero luego no funcionarían. Seguro.
También habría que tener en cuenta el modelo del inyector, numero de orificios, caudales, presión,...
Lo mejor es tener una tabla (mapa) donde el tiempo de inyección sea modificable.

Por la distancia no te preocupes. Yo me monto aquí un equipo igual que el tuyo con tus indicaciones, lo configuro, lo pruebo y te mando los resultados para que los configures en tu equipo.

Se que en un primer momento tu trabajo es mas intensivo pero luego hay que ponerlo a punto para que funcione a la perfección y es donde entro yo.

Cuando necesites alguna prueba o trabajo, me lo encargas y yo lo realizo. Si tengo dudas te lo consulto. Así no te lo curras tu todo.

Un saludo.

Pasos a seguir simplificados:
1º Según la posición del cigüeñal (digital, el cigüeñal tendrá unas marcas que para calcular las rpm y una marca diferente que indicara cual es su posición), el numero de rpm(digital) y una tabla (mapa) se marcara cual es el punto de inicio de la inyección. (Avance o retaso de la inyección)
2º Según sensor de gas (analógico), el numero de rpm (digital) y una tabla (mapa) generar una señal digital de duración determinada. 
Con esto ya se podría empezar a realizar pruebas. 
3º Después los sensores de temperatura de agua, presión de aspiración y temperatura del aire se utilizaran para indicar unas rectas o curvas de corrección (esta parte parece mas fácil)
4º Para nota se podría configurar un mapa de encendido y de inyección por cada marcha.

Si esta ecu es configurable nos serviría para coches y motos en competición.
En competición muchísimas cosas se eliminan y se quedan las que interesan. Que son estas.

Un saludo


----------



## juankgp (May 20, 2011)

Una cosita mi moto no tiene el sensor de gas.
En el caso de q ya consiga valor de rpm, posicion de cigueñal como consigo el mapa.
La idea es que tengo los datos de temp aire de multiple, presion del multiple, posicion de mariposa, temp refrigerante, rpm, y posicion del cigueñal. como arranco la moto que es lo primero, y luego un valor estimado de gasolina para mantenerla encendida

Una cosa tambien antes de eso como podria calcular la presion en el multiple ya que no dipongo del datasheet del sensor, tu mas o menos debes saber los rangos de presion para poder aproximar

Gracias esta super chevere esto, espero ser claro

Saludos


----------



## arferpas (May 21, 2011)

Ya estoy aquí:
1º.- No existe el sensor de gas. Es el sensor TPS (analógico). Aqui comunmente solemos decir mas gas o menos gas en el acelerador.
2º.- El mapa sera una tabla de datos (Tipo excel). A tanto de tps  y tanto de rpm, tanto tiempo de apertura (tanto tiempo de pulso)
Estamos hablando de 0,5 - 2 milisegundos. 
3º.-  No tengo ni idea de como hacerlo. Supongo que el periodo de tiempo en el que accionamos la palanca de arranque, le ecu es capaz de leer las rpm y mandar el pulso correspondiente.
La motos offroad modernas disponen de un condensador. En el primer accionamiento de la palanca de arranque se carga el condensador (ya disponemos de algo de energía) y en el segundo accionamiento arranca el motor. 
Pienso que esto es un poco complicado por el momento. Podríamos hacer uso de una pequeña barería o pila solo para cuando el motor ni esta en marcha.
Los valores estimados del pulso de corriente ya te digo que dependen de la presión de combustible que llega al inyector. Esto no es problema si es configurable. A ralentí pueden ser del orden de 0,4 ms.
4.- El sensor de presión de aire de admisión da un voltaje de salida en función de la presión atmoserica (presión absoluta. P absoluta = P manometria + P atmosférica)
Presión absoluta en condiciones normales = 760mmHg
760mmhg     4v
600mmhg     3.2v
500mmHg     2.7v
400mmHg     2v
Con estos datos puedes realizar una recta de calibración.

Ya te digo que los sensores de presión de admisión, temperatura del aire de admisión, temperatura del agua,..., son rectas por lo que la corrección del tiempo de inyección es muy fácil. No le dediques tiempo a esto. De momento.
Dedícale tiempo a como hacer que según la posición de tps y según las rpm nos de un pulso determinado en un punto en concreto.

Un saludo


----------



## arferpas (May 21, 2011)

Por cierto.
¿Sabes programar?
¿Sabes editar un programa?
Existe la posibilidad de que te envíe un programa de aprilia para un bicilindrico.
Programa por una parte y mapa por otra.
Podrías editarlos y pegarles un vistazo.
Nosotros deberíamos hacer algo como lo que tengo.
No se como enviártelo. 
No tengo 25 mensajes para enviarte un privado.
Un saludo


----------



## juankgp (May 21, 2011)

Hola Aferpas
Si se programar en lenguaje basic y en c. Pero seguramente lo que tu tienes es el archivo .hex o .bin
de la aprilia. Y eso si es nastante dificil editarlo o reprogramarlo. Pero si tienes el codigo fuente ese si se podria editarlo

Por otro lado si puedo controlar el tiempo de apertura del inyector lo que no se es cuanto tiempo debo activarlo.
EJ
posicion TPS 10%
RPM 800
Cuanto tiempo lo activo?
Encontre algo de informacion del inyector de mi motot  tiene 10 agujeros y el caudal aprox 
es 165cm3/min


----------



## dacalin (Feb 21, 2012)

Hola, 
queria preguntaros como va vuestro proyecto? yo estoy metido en otro proyecto parecido por diversión... y estaría bien poder hablar con vosotros para comentar cosas...

Un saludo


----------



## arferpas (Mar 2, 2012)

Muy buenas.
El tema esta de la siguiente manera:
De golpe y porrazo he perdido la comunicacion con mi compañero.
Abandonamos el proyecto.
Si estas en uno parecido quiza podria participar contigo o con vosotros.
Tengo muy buenos conocimientos en electricidad y motores de combustion pero nada de electronoca.
Soy de Alicante.
Ya me comentaras...
Saludos


----------



## javguti1111 (Abr 12, 2014)

Hola aferpas. 
Estoy involucrado en el desarrollo de una Ecu para el control de la inyeccion de un motor de cuatro tiempos de 250. He leido el post y me gustaria intercambiar contigo oponiones. Para el control del motor nosotros habiamos estimado necesario controlar los tiempos de avance de encendido de la bobina ademas de los tiiempos de inyeccion pero no he visto nada de eso en el post

Saludos.


----------

